# Possible Tosin Abasi Signature model coming out NAMM 2013??



## Khoi

asked this on their Facebook and got a response....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez said:


> Signature *models*



Hopefully by "models", they mean the Tosin sig and a new Universe.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A rosewood neck'ed 8 string RG would be wonderful, but I'm sure it will be $5k


----------



## otisct20

I always get excited when I see these things and then I remember I have no money


----------



## misingonestring

Can't wait for another signature model that will bankrupt the common musician.


----------



## axxessdenied

I'll be the first to say it... meh. If it's anything like that ugly ibby he was holding in one of the previous threads... NO THANKS


----------



## guitarister7321

His new custom does have a neck that said Made In Japan with a Fujigen S/N. I'm doubting it's a LACS, I was hoping it's a proto. Here's that pic, but bigger.


----------



## dschonn

hm yeah.
sounds a little bit too good to be true.
probably something will go wrong whether it´s something awesome about the specs, or keeping all the "original" specs and getting into a price range similar of the m8m...


----------



## abandonist

I think y'all are a little too obsessed with this dude.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

abandonist said:


> I think y'all are a little too obsessed with this dude.



This IS the extended range section. Plus, more 8-strings on the market = good.


----------



## Khoi

I think it would be a good move by Ibanez, I don't think there's any other signature 8-string on the market besides the Meshuggah one, and I don't think they saw that as being a huge seller. 

Ibanez might want to do what they did with Steve Vai and the JEM/Universe and Tosin and the 8-string.

You have to admit, Tosin Abasi is really pushing the 8-string sales, and I'm sure Ibanez has realized that with the release of their RG8 and providing 8-strings at a low price point (with the Ibanez name backing its credentials)

but if they make it with the same specs as the blue "LACS" we've been seeing, I don't see how they could make it affordable


----------



## devolutionary

abandonist said:


> I think y'all are a little too obsessed with this dude.



Considering that (along with Meshuggah) Tosin is probably the premier 8 string player in Ibanez's address book and he has helped push the actual capabilities of an 8 string to a market which still rejects 7 strings (despite them having existed for half the life time of the modern electric guitar), I'd say it's fairly justified.


----------



## Rook

I had a feeling this would happen since DiMarzio released the Ionizer.

I will buy one of these immediately lol.

Actually no, I'll buy one of the 2228's the fanboys sell to afford one of these.


----------



## Manhell

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD....IS GONNA BE THE SAME LIKE WITH THE MESHUGGAH SIGNATURE FOR ME....

I'm not gonna get it... no  for that


----------



## celticelk

Khoi said:


> I think it would be a good move by Ibanez, I don't think there's any other signature 8-string on the market besides the Meshuggah one, and I don't think they saw that as being a huge seller.



I guess that depends on whether you think of the Strandberg/S7 Boden8 as a Tosin sig. I could see the argument either way. And I'll take a wild guess that the price of the Meshuggah sig might have had something to do with the relatively low sales volume....


----------



## JSanta

I got into 8 strings because of Tosin, and is certainly the reason I found Strandberg, and why I bought one of the S7G models. That being said, I am not an Ibanez guy and won't be picking one of these up. However, I think if they are priced right, they'll make a killing. It's good to give people options, and just think about the possibilities of a guitar like this getting into a young kids hands and just blowing away his or her creativity. I think this is a great move.


----------



## rty13ibz98

give us a premium RG8. i'd rather buy that over any $5k signature. if i could drop that much, i'd have a custom kxk or ran. i love tosin, but fanboys can get downright outrageous.

rich


----------



## Philligan

rty13ibz98 said:


> give us a premium RG8. i'd rather buy that over any $5k signature. if i could drop that much, i'd have a custom kxk or ran. i love tosin, but fanboys can get downright outrageous.
> 
> rich



This is very true. I was hoping it would be somewhere in the Universe price range, in which case I would own one, because I love the way this guitar looks.

Unfortunately, a lot of these features are pretty unique compared to the pretty vanilla UV777BK, and the fact that the 2228 price got raised yet again to $2100 so it doesn't seem too promising.

I'm really hoping it will be ~$2.5k (even cheaper would be nice, of course).


----------



## StevenC

Didn't Tosin say somewhere that these specs where based on an Ibanez bass? They do make ash bodied and wedge necked basses in Japan, so the materials aren't particularly exotic to what Fujigen are already using.

Also, considering it's not a wildly figured top and the only shape difference compared to a 2228 is the scoop on the horn and middle pickup route it shouldn't be much more expensive for them to produce. As long as Sugi aren't building these...


----------



## MikeH

I don't see it being what he's been playing. Maybe a dumbed-down version. But even still, it'll be in excess of $2,500. I'm interested to see what happens, but I'll never have enough money to throw at it anyways.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

As I said earlier, I WILL NUT. Tosin has pretty much always done an introduction to his guitars and pickups, often here on SS.org, but this thing showed up and not a word. I have to imagine it has something to do with Ibanez being so stiff with it's endorsees. Loose lips sink ships and all that. If I had to bet, I'd say this is indeed the guitar that the new model will be based on, and if Ibby is smart lol they'll make it reasonable in price. I always wondered if they'd make an 8 string j-custom, but if this is anywhere near that level of build quality, this fanman will earn and own one. 

BTW, You know you're good when people that can't play your music think you're overrated 

EDIT: I suppose I should say, it's impossible to please anyone who can't afford your product. Wouldn't want to hurt any feewings.


----------



## abandonist

glassmoon0fo said:


> BTW, You know you're good when people that can't play your music think you're overrated



I don't think he's overrated, I just think y'all are obsessed. They have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Rook

I'm putting my bet in now.

It's Fujigen, so I'm putting my money on $3200 retail.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I'll never get to own one but I hope it happens. It'll be some nice new eye candy for the NGD threads


----------



## noxian

Khoi said:


> I think it would be a good move by Ibanez, I don't think there's any other signature 8-string on the market besides the Meshuggah one, and I don't think they saw that as being a huge seller.



to clarify, you mean for Ibanez or the entire market?

Cooley's had a pair of 8-string sigs (one being fanned fret) for over a year now with Dean.
and Stephen Carpenter's had one (well now several) with ESP for what... at least a few years now.

i don't know how well the Cooley RC8s have sold, but the Carpenter sigs have done pretty well.


----------



## Khoi

noxian said:


> to clarify, you mean for Ibanez or the entire market?
> 
> Cooley's had a pair of 8-string sigs (one being fanned fret) for over a year now with Dean.
> and Stephen Carpenter's had one (well now several) with ESP for what... at least a few years now.
> 
> i don't know how well the Cooley RC8s have sold, but the Carpenter sigs have done pretty well.




ah I meant Ibanez, but I totally forgot that Rusty Cooley and Stephen Carpenter had one


----------



## leonardo7

I cant think of any other reason why Abasi's would be a Fujigen build unless it is in fact a prototype for the planned production. Since when does Fujigen build one-off's for endorsees?


----------



## TIBrent

Seems weird to me that Ibanez would do a signature model for any artist without an exclusive contract behind it. Which would mean there are a lot of awesome guitars out there that won't get much stage time 
-Brent


----------



## AliceLG

TIBrent said:


> Seems weird to me that Ibanez would do a signature model for any artist without an exclusive contract behind it. Which would mean there are a lot of awesome guitars out there that won't get much stage time
> -Brent



I don't know the specifics of each case, but it wouldn't be unheard of. I mean, I just saw Meshuggah this last weekend hbang and they only got the M8Ms for Bleed, the rest of the concert was with their LACS, including Fredrik's Iceman 8.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

What he meant by "exclusive contract" was brand exclusivity, not model exclusivity.


----------



## Khoi

whoa, hold up!

just saw in the DiMarzio Ionizer thread, from The Axe Palace

"We have the new DiMarzio 'Ionizer' 8-string pickups on order in black, creme, white, and zebra options if anyone would like to get in on the first batch. These are the pickups they designed in conjunction with Tosin Abasi and *are featured in his new signature Ibanez 8-string*. They are available in bridge, mid, and neck configurations."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.330987490812.190171.229114550812&type=1

did Axe Palace drop the ball? or is he just calling it his guitar


----------



## jephjacques

I will be shocked if it retails for less than $3000.


----------



## Given To Fly

I would say Axe Palace dropped the ball. When it comes to Ibanez, people always seem to be pretty exact on who/what/where/why/when a particular guitar came from.


----------



## Rook

Dunno bout that, if I'm not mistaken _all_ DiMarzio signature pickups have been in production guitars at some stage. It stands that if DiMarzio release a pickupm, there's a guitar coming... Actual signature pickups, not things like the Tone Zone that were 'designed for' or 'in conjunction with'.

Crunch Lab, Liquifire, Morse, Blaze, Evolution, Breed, Gravity Storm (I think), Transition, DiMeola, all the Satrianis, Eric Johnsons, Malmsteens.... At least recently anyway.

EDIT: inb4 someone starts listing all the DiMarzio sig pickups that haven't appeared in production models


----------



## epsylon

Khoi said:


> did Axe Palace drop the ball? or is he just calling it his guitar



Erm...


The Axe Palace said:


> I have no affiliation with Ibanez or know anything definitive about their 2013 plans, I'm afraid.


----------



## Khoi

herp derp, I got a little over eager and didn't see that

I guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## JP Universe

I'd rather take an RG2228 with white EMG808x pickups thanks


----------



## simonXsludge

JP Universe said:


> I'd rather take an RG2228 with white EMG808x pickups thanks


What are you waiting for then?


----------



## Rook

JP Universe said:


> I'd rather take an RG2228 with white EMG808x pickups thanks



I'm actually surprised they didn't just release that tbh, he's said several times its his favourite guitar.

Not quite excessively fancy enough to be a sig though I guess.


----------



## simonXsludge

Rook said:


> I'm actually surprised they didn't just release that tbh, he's said several times its his favourite guitar.


Because everyone could do that himself.


----------



## Deadnightshade

What just occurred to me is that pricier signatures work as advertisements for their lower end 8 string models...

"Oh man that tosin/meshuggah sig is so sweet!I'm gassing so hard for an 8 string oh well that RG8 white/RG8 black/RGA8/RGA8QM will have to do."


----------



## JP Universe

shitsøn;3309303 said:


> What are you waiting for then?



It's on the list.... I'll get there one day


----------



## Malkav

I love you guys, but only on SS.org could a vague post in which Ibanez have made absolutely no hints to there actually being a Tosin sig stir up so much speculation


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Malkav said:


> I love you guys, but only on SS.org could a vague post in which Ibanez have made absolutely no hints to there actually being a Tosin sig stir up so much speculation



Didn't they say something similar about the RG8?


----------



## Malkav

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't they say something similar about the RG8?



I don't really know off hand, but from what I'm seeing here it seems that there's really not much to go on, of course a Tosin sig would be cool and all but I wouldn't wanna get my hopes up 

Of course if a Tosin sig does happen then one thing that's interesting to consider is how surreal that must be for him, going from being relatively unknown to having a signature with one of the biggest guitar brands in the world in what is a relatively short amount of time and all before age 30 - Major respect to the dude, that is quite a sweet accomplishment


----------



## themike

If they were smart they would do it unlike their previous hold outs with guys like Buzz and Broderick. 

Although if the speculation is true, I don't think they would need someones name attached to it to sell. I feel like a lower end 8 string would benefit from a famous players name on it with a little flair while something crazy like a rosewood necked MIJ 8 would obviously be desired by professional players who are buying it for specs, and not a name 

I mean, we didn't see many Mesuggah signature NGD's around here, did we?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hell, there was a guy that bought 2 M8M's. Maybe we'll see a guy with two TA8's. 

Just taking a shot at the dark for the model name.


----------



## themike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hell, there was a guy that bought 2 M8M's. Maybe we'll see a guy with two TA8's.
> 
> Just taking a shot at the dark for the model name.


 

Oh, you mean the entire stock of M8M's that aren't owned by Mesuggah? 

I kid, I kid - but you know what I mean.


----------



## Draceius

th3m1ke said:


> If they were smart they would do it unlike their previous hold outs with guys like Buzz and Broderick.
> 
> Although if the speculation is true, I don't think they would need someones name attached to it to sell. I feel like a lower end 8 string would benefit from a famous players name on it with a little flair while something crazy like a rosewood necked MIJ 8 would obviously be desired by professional players who are buying it for specs, and not a name
> 
> I mean, we didn't see many Mesuggah signature NGD's around here, did we?



Ibanez really should've given broderick a sig while they could, joining megadeth whilst having a sig would've done great for their sales, considering I barely see any thrash bands playing ibby's, it might have changed that. But that's just me hypothesising anyway.

Meanwhile you guys have made me more excited to see how this pans out, than I am for my RG8 to show up.


----------



## timbucktu123

its look like alot of the same wood they use on the sr premium and prestige basses. so i wouldnt be too surprised if they made one. if they would smart they would release a premium version too for the demographic that wants a tosin sig that either cant afford MIJ or does not care about the country of origin like they did with the jem. also i dont think it wont cost as much as the m8ms for a couple reasons

1. less royalties to pay out, for the m8m they had to pay lundrgen, and both the guys from mesesugah 
2. tosin may be a premier 8 string player but hes not as popular as messugah 
3. im pretty sure ibanez works with dimarzio on a regular basis of have some sort of a contract so it wont cost them as much for the ionizer pickups as the lundrgen would.

but then again this is all speculation


----------



## leonardo7

timbucktu123 said:


> its look like alot of the same wood they use on the sr premium and prestige basses. so i wouldnt be too surprised if they made one. if they would smart they would release a premium version too for the demographic that wants a tosin sig that either cant afford MIJ or does not care about the country of origin like they did with the jem. also i dont think it wont cost as much as the m8ms for a couple reasons
> 
> 1. less royalties to pay out, for the m8m they had to pay lundrgen, and both the guys from mesesugah
> 2. tosin may be a premier 8 string player but hes not as popular as messugah
> 3. im pretty sure ibanez works with dimarzio on a regular basis of have some sort of a contract so it wont cost them as much for the ionizer pickups as the lundrgen would.
> 
> but then again this is all speculation



Those are all good points but the main reason it would never cost as much as the M8M is simply because its not going to be made at the Sugi factory like the M8M is. Thats the number one reason why the M8M is so expensive.

For all we know it could just be a new model, not a sig, and Abasi was simply given the prototype. If it is a sig then dont ever expect to see him playing a non Ibanez guitar on stage for a very long time if ever!

Im betting its going to be an Abasi sig and its going to be in the $3000-4000 range. Prob something like $3699. But who knows, it could very well be in the $4399 range or higher. The UV and Apex are $2499 and this is not only an 8 string, but has a longer scale, a maple top, and the exotic neck woods. 

Aside from it being well deserved, it looks like Ibanez did not want to lose Abasi as an on stage endorsee, and as mentioned above, even if these guitars are beyond most peoples budget, they still draw interest to the Ibanez brand which includes the more affordable models.


----------



## nsimonsen

I don't understand people saying that Tosin isn't "big enough/well known enough" to have a Signature model. He has brought the 8 string guitar to the forefront of modern music more so than many other players and I feel like he is very deserving of a sig.
Ibanez would be stupid not to make him out as the modern day Vai (even though they've already started doing it anyway)

My two cents..


----------



## noxian

nsimonsen said:


> He has brought the 8 string guitar to the forefront of modern music more so than many other players



not to be a negative nancy as they say, but what "forefront of modern music" are you talking about?
the vast majority who still haven't moved beyond 6-strings and fender/gibsons (and you'd be lucky if they don't still consider the 7-string weird, not even mentioning the 8-string)?

as many point out constantly, don't confuse ERG/AxeFX/etc etc fandom on SS.org as being all that representative of the larger world of guitarists.
hell, the Zeitgeist of modern music atm appears to be the abandonment of non-synthesized live instrumentation period...

that having been said, there's pretty little doubt if Tosin was with another company he'd probably have a sig already.
BC Rich has given guitarists sigs for far less.

but Ibanez for the most part has had a track record of being pretty stingy with who they think is worth banking a sig model on, thus the caution as far as belief in a TA8.

i doubt anyone here thinks Tosin doesn't deserve a sig, at least as far as skill and talent. not even the negative nancy writing this.
but there is the matter of Ibanez's history of who they give sigs to; as well as the realities of signature models being a business move, not a Guitar God Award.


----------



## devolutionary

The only company more reserved in issuing signature models is Gibson, and we all know what they're like *chuckles* Tosin deserves a sig if we view it as recognition, however signature models for companies like Ibanez and ESP are about marketing. Matt Bachand is a prime example of this. Shadows Fall were super popular at the time, so it made sense.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I like this.


----------



## DTay47

You guys do realize that typically prototypes don't look like the final version, right? Usually they are done just to finalize the specs, not the actual look. So for anyone who doesn't like Tosin's blue one no need to worry. Satch's JS2400 prototype was yellow. He also had one in orange, but he even said it didn't become the production model as Ibanez didn't think people would want to buy an orange guitar. He also said the aqua blue JS strat (for the experience Hendrix tour) was almost the colour of the JS1200, but again, they thought red would sell more. The look of the guitar will be determined by what will sell the most. 
Of course I am solely basing this off of what Satch has said. But he has been with Ibanez for almost 25 years... which reminds me, 25th anniversary JS at NAMM?! Sweet.


----------



## Gram negative

nsimonsen said:


> I don't understand people saying that Tosin isn't "big enough/well known enough" to have a Signature model. He has brought the 8 string guitar to the forefront of modern music more so than many other players and I feel like he is very deserving of a sig.
> Ibanez would be stupid not to make him out as the modern day Vai (even though they've already started doing it anyway)
> 
> My two cents..





I agree with this. I mean, he was on the cover of guitar world. Thats kinda a big deal right? He has his own column now showing you his tips and tricks. But lets look at this from a marketing perspective.

People buy signature guitars because: 
(a) they are usually quality instruments. The JEM models are leaps and bounds better quality than your regular RG.
(b)They are collectors.
(c)They like the artist's sound and style, and wish to replicate that.

Sure, its a niche market, but Ibanez is the king of niche markets. How many of your friends who arent guitarists went out and bought Vai's last dvd? Sure, we've all seen it. But thats a specific market. Not only do you have to play guitar, but you also have to like instrumental rock music played at a virtuoso level, and have 2k to shell out on a JEM.

I dont see how Tosin Abasi is any different. Same niche market: Guitar players, into instrumental rock, virtuoso playing style.


----------



## Gram negative

To add: I think at this point, it would be up to Tosin. Having a signature model, or even several different ones (like Vai and Satch), means you are locked into playing that Ibanez onstage and on youtube/television. Hell, he didnt even record the original album with his Ibanez. He has mentioned his favorite guitar is a one off specially made guitar, by a luthier he knows.


Edit: I also think if tosin gets a production model signature, Javier deserves one too. His solo effort was fantastic, and a perfect compliment to his AAL work.


----------



## nik35

Well, I think it's confirmed. Look at new video Dimarzio just uploaded on Youtube.


----------



## Rook

[YouTubevid]vBVRXQh5cU4[/MEDIA]

Pickups look cool, completely lost whatever interest I had in the guitar now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I suppose it makes sense he's getting a signature model, the guy has a hell of a rep that will only grow. No doubt will be more expensive than I could ever afford, but hey it looks cool.


----------



## benjaminbuisine

Damn! The Dino Cazares Demanufacture and / or Obsolete models would be heaven !!
I could sell sell one of mine for it


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Damn that guitar sounds awesome and has a lot of options. If it had the offset dots I would consider picking one up depending on the price.


----------



## Seventary

Seems like a nice guitar with all the different sound options. But i haaaaaaaaaaaaate gold hardware.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I kinda liked his tone better on the basswood guitars.. the single coil split sounds from the new one doesn't sound very pleasing to my ears


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That vid did its job and sold me on that guitar so hard.


----------



## Lirtle

Fuck i hate gold hardware otherwise id love it.


----------



## isispelican

i think its time to start saving the fuck up if thats even a correct expression


----------



## simonXsludge

Not surprised. If the price point is fair, I might get one.


----------



## LordHar

Love the woods used and the lower output pickups, scared about the price though.


----------



## Rook

^lower yes, by now means low


----------



## ben_hurt

I definitely want those pickups. The colors on that thing are a bit goofy, but I love the voicing.


----------



## Dickicker

"Published on Dec 12, 2012
Animals as Leaders guitarist Tosin Abasi talks about the DiMarzio Ionizer pickups created for his new Ibanez giutar."

So does that mean he will have a signature guitar???


----------



## Andromalia

It will cost three times what an M8M costs: there are three pickups in it.


----------



## skisgaar

Yeah, now this shit it gonna be expensive. It's gonna be another Meshuggah sig fiasco.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dickicker said:


> "Published on Dec 12, 2012
> Animals as Leaders guitarist Tosin Abasi talks about the DiMarzio Ionizer pickups created for his new Ibanez giutar."
> 
> So does that mean he will have a signature guitar???



Watch the video and find out.


----------



## sessionswan

Well, between him saying in the video that he's holding a prototype for a sig, then at the end of the video the text that reads "Tosin Abasi plays his new signature 8-string guitar by Ibanez throughout this video", I would guess yes, Tosin is getting a sig.


----------



## Dickicker

Sorry, meant to add at namm!


----------



## jwade

It makes sense that he'd get a sig, there are significantly less than well-known guitarists with signatures out, and usually it's guys that have a really narrow playing range. good on tosin, dude is wicked talented.

plus, the guitar looks fucking killer. if it had black or chrome hardware options, I'd snag it as is. definitely dig it.


----------



## themike

Dickicker said:


> "Published on Dec 12, 2012
> Animals as Leaders guitarist Tosin Abasi talks about the DiMarzio Ionizer pickups created for his new Ibanez giutar."
> 
> So does that mean he will have a signature guitar???


 
Technically its his guitar, and its new, and its made by Ibanez. Doesnt mean its a signature.....or does it? : DUN DUN DUN :


----------



## Adam Of Angels

jwade said:


> It makes sense that he'd get a sig, there are significantly less than well-known guitarists with signatures out, and usually it's guys that have a really narrow playing range. good on tosin, dude is wicked talented.
> 
> plus, the guitar looks fucking killer. if it had black or chrome hardware options, I'd snag it as is. definitely dig it.




Who is less known than Tosin and has an Ibanez signature model?


----------



## Khoi

well seeing how they called it "his signature guitar" and he says in the video that he's "holding the first signature guitar that [he's] designed with Ibanez"

so it sounds to me that it's pretty signature


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adam Of Angels said:


> Who is less known than Tosin and has an Ibanez signature model?



He never specifically said Ibanez. I think he means guitarists in general.


----------



## themike

Adam Of Angels said:


> Who is less known than Tosin and has an Ibanez signature model?


 
I mean that statements subjective anyway because depending on which demographic, a lot.

*Young kids:* Noodles _(Like the food? Cmon, the last Offspring "hit" was almost 10 years ago)_

*Non-metal people:* Totman/Li _(Dragon What?)_, Munky _( like... at the zoo?)_, Marten/Frederik _(what is a Mesuggah?)_, Mick Thompson _(A slip knot... like, what I learned in boyscotts as a kid?) _

*90% of the world:* Omar Rodriguez-Lopez _(isn't he a pitcher or a wide reciever or something famous?) _


----------



## Adam Of Angels

th3m1ke said:


> I mean that statements subjective anyway because depending on which demographic, a lot.
> 
> *Young kids:* Noodles _(Like the food? Cmon, the last Offspring "hit" was almost 10 years ago)_
> 
> *Non-metal people:* Totman/Li _(Dragon What?)_, Munky _( like... at the zoo?)_, Marten/Frederik _(what is a Mesuggah?)_, Mick Thompson _(A slip knot... like, what I learned in boyscotts as a kid?) _
> 
> *90% of the world:* Omar Rodriguez-Lopez _(isn't he a pitcher or a wide reciever or something famous?) _




I didn't know Noodles still had one on the market, but, I think "well-known" is a rather objective term, since it denotes how many people know who they are. I would say that more people know who all of those guys are more so than is the case with Tosin. 

Anyway, if the guitar he is playing is what will be coming out, and it doesn't have his name on it anywhere, I'm going to be absolutely terrorized until I get my hands on one. A 7 string version would be even better.


----------



## themike

Adam Of Angels said:


> I didn't know Noodles still had one on the market, but, I think "well-known" is a rather objective term, since it denotes how many people know who they are. I would say that more people know who all of those guys are more so than is the case with Tosin.


 
He does - isn't that crazy? And even though they havent had a radio hit in almost a decade their last album, which came out this year, sold 25k records first week and landed at like number 12 on the Billboard 

As far as the TA8, good for him. The Mesuggah guys were obviously the original pioneers of it and have been using it for a decade, but theres no doubt that after Tosin started using it received a new jolt of interest from the newer generation of guitar community.


----------



## leonardo7

Bottom line is that if even 1% of "Animals As Leaders" Facebook likes alone buys this guitar then thats 1800 sold.

If its a $1000 profit made by Ibanez on each guitar then whats that? $1,800,000? aka 1.8 million dollars!!!


----------



## Takemyevil

leonardo7 said:


> Bottom line is that if even 1% of "Animals As Leaders" Facebook likes alone buys this guitar then thats 1800 sold.
> 
> If its a $1000 profit made by Ibanez on each guitar then whats that? $1,800,000? aka 1.8 million dollars!!!



Your maths is slightly off, it would only be $1,800,000 but thats still a lot


----------



## leonardo7

Takemyevil said:


> Your maths is slightly off, it would only be $1,800,000 but thats still a lot



Thank you. I saw my error and was like damn I better edit this quick! I fixed it though, even your quote got the fix. Its correct, as are you.

In addition, if only 100 random dudes from the US on this board buy it, then thats still $100,000 immediately for Ibanez, from the US alone! Not to mention the influx of sales they will receive on the lower end 8 string models because of the brand recognition. I definitely think that putting Abasi's name behind it will help it sell way more than if it was just a random model with the same specs. Some reasons are because of his fan base, his live use, they now have someone to answer questions about it, make videos on it, and most importantly, it seems as though he played a large role in the designing of this guitar. Ibanez would have never put out this guitar with these specs if Tosin had not helped them with it. Its undeniably a good move on the part of Ibanez.

We buy the guitar because we think its cool. Ibanez puts it out because its business


----------



## abandonist

Good for him getting a sig, but that thing is ugly as sin.

I guess that's to be expected though. Anytime I see a picture of the dude I can't help but think "What the fuck are you wearing??"

Just so you guys don't throw a bunch of negativity my way, I'm not bashing the guy. He's very talented. I like his music. I just think he has terrible aesthetic taste. There, now keep your tears inside.


----------



## StevenC

If wenge is involved in the neck of the final product, I will do everything in my power to throw money in the direction of Ibanez.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

If this thing comes out, I seriously hope I can get my hands on one. That's just freaking awesome.


----------



## Valnob

The guitar is sick but I don't like the pickups (at least I would change the bridge one.).


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Guitar is cool but way too busy imho. I hope they ditch the hideous inlays and tuners in the final version, plus I usually like quilt tops but would have preferred a plain maple one with solid finish. Still a killer instrument!


----------



## JP Universe

Aesthetically not interested in it at all.... but I loved the voicing of those pickups 

EDIT - I bet it plays amazing too!


----------



## Rook

abandonist said:


> I guess that's to be expected though. Anytime I see a picture of the dude I can't help but think "What the fuck are you wearing??"
> 
> Just so you guys don't throw a bunch of negativity my way, I'm not bashing the guy. He's very talented. I like his music. I just think he has terrible aesthetic taste. There, now keep your tears inside.



Hahaha I so agree. First time I saw him was the EMGX video, I was like 'ok, classy guy, why not', then every other time since I've though 

Then this rather questionable thing appeared.

I get it. Sorta. But I think it's utterly garish.

Never mind though, I'm just one man writing what I think on the internet as if anybody cares, I'm sure these will sell.


----------



## jwade

Here's hoping that Steve Vai decides to compete with Tosin and makes Ibanez crank out some ridiculously bright-colored Universes.


----------



## Rook

jwade said:


> Here's hoping that Steve Vai decides to compete with Tosin and makes Ibanez crank out some ridiculously bright-colored *8 strings*.



I can dream.


----------



## silentrage

abandonist said:


> Good for him getting a sig, but that thing is ugly as sin.
> 
> I guess that's to be expected though. Anytime I see a picture of the dude I can't help but think "What the fuck are you wearing??"
> 
> Just so you guys don't throw a bunch of negativity my way, I'm not bashing the guy. He's very talented. I like his music. I just think he has terrible aesthetic taste. There, now keep your tears inside.



Indeed, not wearing a black shirt and camo shorts is terrible aesthetic taste, what was he thinking?


----------



## JosephAOI

I cannot express how ugly I think that guitar is 

Why couldn't Javier have a signature? All of his LACS' look AMAZING. Or at least, you know, make Tosin's his white one or natural one.


----------



## theo

He did say it was a proto though, finish may not be finalised at all?


----------



## Given To Fly

I'm interested to see the "final version" of his signature guitar. If Ibanez releases the guitar you see in the video, I think it would be a bold move, not necessarily a bad one (look at the success of Steve Vai's swirled guitars), just a bold one.


----------



## DTay47

DTay47 said:


> You guys do realize that typically prototypes don't look like the final version, right? Usually they are done just to finalize the specs, not the actual look. So for anyone who doesn't like Tosin's blue one no need to worry. Satch's JS2400 prototype was yellow. He also had one in orange, but he even said it didn't become the production model as Ibanez didn't think people would want to buy an orange guitar. He also said the aqua blue JS strat (for the experience Hendrix tour) was almost the colour of the JS1200, but again, they thought red would sell more. The look of the guitar will be determined by what will sell the most.
> Of course I am solely basing this off of what Satch has said. But he has been with Ibanez for almost 25 years... which reminds me, 25th anniversary JS at NAMM?! Sweet.



I'm going to go ahead and quote myself for all of you guys who keep saying it is ugly... I highly doubt that will be the final production version, as well, look at how many people think it is ugly.


----------



## abandonist

silentrage said:


> Indeed, not wearing a black shirt and camo shorts is terrible aesthetic taste, what was he thinking?



I understand what you mean, I just don't agree. 

I mean, I just wear normal clothes (jeans and a t shirt) for playing. He can dress all fancy the same way Marilyn Manson can put on a whole outfit. Doesn't mean I have to like it. That's the thing with fashion (which he's said many times he's very into) - it's individual, and often bold, which is somewhat polarizing. I'm on that other pole. Like dicks. I'm on dicks. There, I went ahead and made the joke.


----------



## silentrage

Lol, I getcha man, I just like to make snide comments, it's sorta my thing.
I like pussy. Never tried dicks, might give it a go one day just for completeness sake.


----------



## Syriel

Valnob said:


> The guitar is sick but I don't like the pickups (at least I would change the bridge one.).



Have you even played the Ionizers before? Cuz I doubt you have, just like pretty much all of us.

On Topic : Saw this thing live on their BTBAM/AAL tour here in Japan. I liked Javier's more, but seeing better pics of this, it's growing on me. If this is released as a sig, I MAY be interested.

Although I still can't understand why there has to be a big gap on the pickguard where the selector goes.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

silentrage said:


> Lol, I getcha man, I just like to make snide comments, it's sorta my thing.
> I like pussy. Never tried dicks, might give it a go one day just for completeness sake.


 
you're cracking me up dude 

The only thing that turns me off about this guitar is the inlays, not that I don't like them but they don't seem to work on this guitar, with that color at least. I think if they threw us a few different colors it may come together a bit better. Either way, as I'm more on the fanned train at the moment, I can't see myself shelling out too much money for another 27" straight fretted guitar, so i'm considering dropping a set into my Rico or S7/strandy. But, to middle pickup or not to middle pickup? That is the question. 

Fuck it I'll just buy a guitar to put around the entire set. I don't like eating anyway.


----------



## guitarister7321

Anyone know if Javier's cherry brurst is a sig, too? I highly doubt it, but I would kill for his. Didn't he get it around the same time Tosin got the proto?


----------



## Ayo7e

I don't like those HUGE inlays on a 8strings fb...


----------



## leonardo7

Rook said:


> [YouTubevid]vBVRXQh5cU4[/MEDIA]



I know we all hear different things and have our own experiences, and Tosin is such a nice guy with an amazing ear but I do wonder what he means when he says starting at around 3:40 that the swamp ash body lets the "mid range and openness of the guitar speak"? In my experience, each and every single swamp ash guitar I have played does have this openness but also always has a lack of mid range. Its becomes evident when comparing to other guitars and especially when heard in a mix. Swamp Ash has got to be the most lacking in mid range of all woods I have ever played so Im just wondering what he could possibly mean by that. No big deal, just curious. But it is light weight, always has tight lows and amazing singing highs. It does provide a very open and very clear tone, I just dont understand what he means when using "swamp ash" and "mid range" in the same sentence. For the record, I am awaiting price and will most likely be buying the guitar.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That is a good point. Maybe the pickups add a lot of midrange which when combined with Swamp Ash works really well? 
Obviously it works well, but maybe that's what he meant.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

To me, that's such an ugly guitar but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Tranquilliser

If it's not a shitty colour/black I'll be very interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I will admit, the only thing I dislike are the inlays. Needs either dots or smaller block inlays.

Otherwise, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## nickgray

timbucktu123 said:


> it wont cost as much as the m8ms for a couple reasons



The reason M8M cost so much is because it was a Sugi custom shop. The new Tosin's guitar will probably be a regular Fujigen model.


----------



## kris_jammage

Just posted by Ibanez UK on Facebook with the comment - 

"Shhhhhh!!! i have not shown you all this... OK? 

What do you think?"







Dont think its the Tosin sig cause its maple, very interesting!


----------



## Rook

Probably just be an RGA8M, whatever it is it has a white heel.

Also I think that will be the final design for the Abasi sig, since its what he plays. Prepare yourself, a hideous guitar is coming.


----------



## Malkav

I agree with the statements about Swamp Ash not being a very midrange prominent wood, that's why it works so well for strats when looking for a nice spanky rhythm tone for funk etc.

The pickups have a rather mid pushed voicing if Dimarzio's website is anything to go with and maybe the wenge neck has a similar effect to Rosewood in the sense of the low end midrange depth it adds? When he adds distortion it comes across as having a not too pronounced upper mid range, like it's there but it's not harsh, really nicely balanced in that respect so maybe that's what the wood combo is for?

This is just my opinion and what not  The fact that Tosin's tone is VERY bright kinda leads me to believe that the not too harsh upper mids may be something they were aiming for with that wood combination, but in all honesty I have no experience with Wenge necks


----------



## SPNKr

I Abasi'd





I was fortunate to SEE that guitar in person when AAL came down here in spring (autumn in the northern hemisphere).


----------



## XEN

Pickups sounded good, but the guitar itself does nothing for me. I've always hated block inlays and the colors really don't go well together. If the hardware were chrome to match the body and inlay colors, and if the pickguard were pearloid white instead of tortoise shell, it could all work together even with the inlays. As it is I find it quite gaudy.


----------



## SPNKr

It gives it more of a "gentleman's vibe" to me, like a matured guitarist usually progresses to playing more archtops or something haha. I think he's going for more of a jazz box look, which is right up his alley. I wanna hear him play some bebop on that thing!


----------



## celticelk

A funk-voiced 8-string? Killin'.


----------



## HighGain510

I think that video of Tosin demoing the sig model sounds fantastic, loved all the tones you can get out of that pickup configuration. Some might not be usable or applicable to everyone's type of music or style, but it's cool having the flavors available.  I don't play 8's nor do I really intend to (playing a 7 comfortably is enough of a challenge for my joints these days, so the width of an 8 would destroy my hands ) but if I were, I would love to give one of these a go once they came out. If the price isn't insane, it seems like a very versatile 8 beyond what's currently available on the market so I can't see why having more production options would be a bad thing even if the aesthetics aren't your bag?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think the guitar looks amazing. I think the tones (save for the neck position clean sounds) were weak, but that's ok because a lot goes into to tone shaping.

Also, if that maple boarded 8 is an RG2228MGW or something... Well... God damnit...

Although, the big dots would most likely indicate its not a Japanese guitar.


----------



## Swyse

What are you guys thinking its going to be price wise? I'm thinking it will be around $2900 street if its fuji-gen made.





Adam Of Angels said:


> I think the guitar looks amazing. I think the tones (save for the neck position clean sounds) were weak, but that's ok because a lot goes into to tone shaping.
> 
> Also, if that maple boarded 8 is an RG2228MGW or something... Well... God damnit...
> 
> Although, the big dots would most likely indicate its not a Japanese guitar.


Looks like regular white

RG2228m-WH


----------



## celticelk

OK, now I want that pickup/switching system on something a little more streamlined in the body - a Jazzmaster/Talman-style 8, maybe, or a 27" single-scale version of the OAF headless builds that are in progress.

*funks out*


----------



## Born4metal85

Possible model name for Tosin's RG8?

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Nonservium

That picture is hilarious!


----------



## Born4metal85

Nonservium said:


> That picture is hilarious!
> 
> 
> Thx my friend!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Swyse said:


> What are you guys thinking its going to be price wise? I'm thinking it will be around $2900 street if its fuji-gen made.]



I bet it costs around the same as the M8M.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

vampiregenocide said:


> I bet it costs around the same as the M8M.



I'm really doubting this, even with the specs it has. I think the only "exotic" thing about it is the Wenge neck.

I'm going to say $3500 max, $3000 minimum.


----------



## Ayo7e

Look at this Ibanez.com | Basses | SR1205E wenge/bubinga neck and that bass is not expensive...

I think that the price will be around $3000.


----------



## jwade

I would assume the actual production models won't have gold hardware. Standard black hardware would make it a little cheaper, right?


----------



## Swyse

I think the problem they will have with pricing is that it has to be more expensive than the 2228 if its made at fujigen. I think the 2228 was priced when the market had little to no competition. To make an 8 string at that time they had to be rewarded. With the market growing now I think the 2228 is comparatively over priced. This being a signature model sure isn't going to help with the price either. I just hope they hit a figure thats reasonable for both them and us. I don't mind paying for things, I just mind overpaying for things.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Hell, a uv777 is $2600 new and thats just a 7 made out of basswood and maple. This is an 8 that has gold hardware, a lot different woods and a quilted maple top. I agree with whoever's said $3k at least.


----------



## splinter8451

Why does gold hardware make it so special? There are plenty of guitars with gold hardware that are inexpensive 

I am fairly certain that making a gold fixed Edge 8 is no different then making a gold Edge Pro like the Jem7vwh has. And the Jem7vwh doesn't have a huge upcharge for it  

We are not talking about real gold here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

splinter8451 said:


> Why does gold hardware make it so special? There are plenty of guitars with gold hardware that are inexpensive
> 
> I am fairly certain that making a gold fixed Edge 8 is no different then making a gold Edge Pro like the Jem7vwh has. And the Jem7vwh doesn't have a huge upcharge for it
> 
> We are not talking about real gold here.



Pretty much this. If we're talking bridges, a gold Edge compared to a chrome one is only like $30 - $50 more.


----------



## oniduder

Nonservium said:


> That picture is hilarious!



no sir i don't like it, 

gold is not my thing i mean

love the pic though

and the color of the guitar in the vid looks like my grandmother's favorite color, it's the color of her old car and half the shit in her house, couldn't own that guitar in good faith


----------



## technomancer

I don't think I have ever seen this many people hate on a trans white quilt guitar on here  

That said I think it would look much better with a pearl white guard instead of that tortoise shell and better still if it was actually front routed to use a pickguard  But it's not my sig and I won't buying one so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## splinter8451

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty much this. If we're talking bridges, a gold Edge compared to a chrome one is only like $30 - $50 more.



Which is literally nothing when you are already spending 2k+ on a guitar.



technomancer said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this many people hate on a trans white quilt guitar on here



What was it 2 years ago that everyone was drooling over Broderick's LACS RGA in trans white? Times change I guess  must be a new crowd around here.


----------



## Nonservium

technomancer said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this many people hate on a trans white quilt guitar on here





technomancer said:


> That said I think it would look much better with a pearl white guard instead of that tortoise shell



You, I like you...


----------



## jwade

jwade said:


> I would assume the actual production models won't have gold hardware. Standard black hardware would make it a little cheaper, right?





splinter8451 said:


> Why does gold hardware make it so special? There are plenty of guitars with gold hardware that are inexpensive
> 
> I am fairly certain that making a gold fixed Edge 8 is no different then making a gold Edge Pro like the Jem7vwh has. And the Jem7vwh doesn't have a huge upcharge for it
> 
> We are not talking about real gold here.



Sarcasm | Define Sarcasm at Dictionary.com


----------



## Given To Fly

I wouldn't compare it to the M8M. The M8M is made to order and is pretty much the same guitar they build (or have built) for Marten and Fredrik. I believe the M8M is a unique (in every way) product offering. I can't imagine Ibanez making money on the M8M's, rather, they are establishing their pedigree in 8 string guitars and showcasing it by letting the public buy the M8M. (Look up why Volkswagen resurrected Bugatti and built the Veyron.) I think a Tosin Abasi signature model would need to make Ibanez money which translates into selling a lot of them which further translates into "they can't charge $6000."


----------



## willis7452

I actually like it, it's different for Ibanez and that's why I like it. Plus it's also what ALL of you asked for! an Ibanez 8 that isn't black and has different woods then basswood bodies and maple necks. The biggest thing though is it's what Tosin likes for his guitar, so if you don't like it DON'T BUY IT. Just ignore it if you don't like it, I don't see the problem it's a new 8 that's not a cookie cutter guitar


----------



## VigilSerus

If I end up going to NAMM 2013 I'm definitely checking out the Ibanez booth.


----------



## Damo707

Wow just watched the dimarzio video. That guitar is awesome, not everybody's cosmetic taste but I'd love to have those specs for an eight string. Too bad ill never pay over $3k for a guitar.. Not by choice though.


----------



## Cremated

I see some people saying it's trans white on quilt. The only pics I've seen of the guitar look opague slate grey/hint of blue. If it's actually white, this guitar just got a lot less ugly. I don't see any figure on the top at all on any of the pics though, and it doesn't look white. :/ Am I going blind?


----------



## Khoi

don't know why people are calling it white, it's clearly a pale blue color.. you aren't going blind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it's more like a trans gray-blue.







He looks a lot more casual these days compared to how he used to look...


----------



## Khoi

via Misha Mansoor's facebook

I personally love it, and will look into getting it if I can raise enough funds


----------



## downburst82

Ya I totall see what people are saying..how ugly is that?


....for people that dont get sarcasm that is a beautiful guitar!


----------



## guitareben

Lovely guitar!


----------



## devolutionary

Ahhh so it is the one in the Ionizer video he did for DiMarzio. Verrah cool.


----------



## kris_jammage

Stunning!


----------



## StevenC

So they've went back to the old round 8-string headstock?


----------



## Demiurge

It's a handsome guitar, but a little bit too busy. Take away the clunkily-wide block inlays and replace the cheesy $10 eBay strat pickguard with a "bronze mirror"- it would be next to perfect.


----------



## timbucktu123

Khoi said:


> via Misha Mansoor's facebook
> 
> I personally love it, and will look into getting it if I can raise enough funds



i looks so much better in that photo than the other photos ive seen and i already thought it looked good


----------



## Altar

StevenC said:


> So they've went back to the old round 8-string headstock?



No, thats a tuner.

I love everything, from to finish to pickups, except the gold hardware. To me that makes it look like the JEM of 8 strings, and now Tosin will look like the Vai of djent.

Personally, I'd rather have an RGA8 with an ash body from area 51 and custom roadhouse pickups, or even the dimarzios. I just wish Ibanez would sell replacement parts, then I could go with an RG8 and make it super cheap.

But that neck... Does anyone know if the neck will be raw?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The only issue I have with the gold hardware is, look at the picture above this post: Tosin hasn't had that guitar too long and the gold is already worn down on the saddles. Beat.


----------



## Khoi

Altar said:


> But that neck... Does anyone know if the neck will be raw?



no one even knows what the final specs are 

but I'd assume it'd be a raw/unfinished/satin neck, as that's what it looks like in the other pictures, and I personally think it'd be weird to coat a wenge neck like that


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The more I look at this, the more I like it. I think most people, like me, are just struck by something so different. I remember when Strandberg first came out with his design, a lot of people thought it was hideous (someone still does, I'm sure). But if I were to pick one of these up, assuming it looks just like Tosins, I'd like to change out the pickguard to shell white, that'd go very well with the block inlays. I just watched the demo vid full screen and it made everything ok haha. Cant wait till NAMM!


----------



## Valnob

Adam Of Angels said:


> The only issue I have with the gold hardware is, look at the picture above this post: Tosin hasn't had that guitar too long and the gold is already worn down on the saddles. Beat.



It's a proto so maybe the final one won't have this problem.


----------



## timbucktu123

Valnob said:


> It's a proto so maybe the final one won't have this problem.



the gold coating ibanez uses always wears off quickly my egens bridge saddles are basically chrome


----------



## Cremated

The only problem I have with the guitar is the pickguard not really matching. I doubt Ibanez will release a sig with this exact color combo though. It won't sell as well as say, the same guitar with a white pickguard.

Good to see I'm not going blind though. The guitar is clearly not white, and I can see the quilt in that last pic.


----------



## Altar

Now this...
matt garstka | Tumblr

Javiers new custom. I would lay down real money for this.


----------



## Nonservium

Wow...!!


----------



## NoMod

Too busy for me, I prefer simpler styling - block inlays are nasty, and so is the colour (top, pick guard & hardware are yukky together IMHO)...just personal taste I guess :-/


----------



## devolutionary

If there's one problem I really have, it's the pickguard around the switch. Why not top load if you have a pickguard? That bit of smoke stands out like a sore thumb for me.


----------



## jwade

Demiurge said:


> It's a handsome guitar, but a little bit too busy. Take away the clunkily-wide block inlays and replace the cheesy $10 eBay strat pickguard with a "bronze mirror"- it would be next to perfect.



In my opinion, the inlays are the best part about this guitar, easily. Dot inlays are extremely boring. For my money, it's big block inlays, or none at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jwade said:


> the inlays are the best part about this guitar,



We're all entitled to our opinions, but if there one thing I could change, it would be the inlays. They just don't look right being that huge.


----------



## NoMod

Anyone else notice the little switch? Coil tap or gizmo? :-/


----------



## celticelk

NoMod said:


> Anyone else notice the little switch? Coil tap or gizmo? :-/



Coil tap. Tosin explains it in the video demo of the Ionizer pickups.


----------



## Insanity

devolutionary said:


> If there's one problem I really have, it's the pickguard around the switch. Why not top load if you have a pickguard? That bit of smoke stands out like a sore thumb for me.



Well since that is a proto maybe they just used a standard cnc body for that one just to get a feel for what he was looking for?


----------



## Decipher

Part of me suspected he would get one sometime and I'm really quite glad to see that he is. Personally I'm not a fan of this guitar but am glad to see a new Ibanez 8 string that's loaded with flexibility and is very unique.


----------



## Shannon

Altar said:


> Now this...
> matt garstka | Tumblr
> 
> Javiers new custom. I would lay down real money for this.



Amen to that!


----------



## Gram negative

Shannon said:


> Now this...
> matt garstka | Tumblr
> 
> Javiers new custom. I would lay down real money for this.
> 
> Amen to that!





Now THAT is a beautiful guitar. Javier Reyes has some good taste. It kind of has a classic Strat feel to it. Its simple but elegant, and I would buy the fuck out of one of those. I wouldve used chrome hardware/knobs, but the black looks good too.

Tosin's, however, is almost everything I hate. Literally. I hate a middle single coil, block inlays, AND gold hardware. But hey, that guitar wasnt made for me to play, love, and enjoy. It was made for him.


----------



## Loomer

it's really irritating how we have to wait until the actual NAMM show to get info this year...


----------



## jwade

sounds like we're looking at around 3500-4000 for this muhfah. so, here's an idea for whoever likes the guitar but hates the big block inlays: buy one of these when it's out, and I'll swap you an RG8 neck straight across (unplayed of course) for the Tosin neck. You can even take the gold hardware off.


----------



## simonXsludge

Loomer said:


> it's really irritating how we have to wait until the actual NAMM show to get info this year...


Yeah, what happened to the Ibanez news blogspot?




jwade said:


> so, here's an idea for whoever likes the guitar but hates the big block inlays: buy one of these when it's out, and I'll swap you an RG8 neck straight across (unplayed of course) for the Tosin neck.


That idea might sound good in your head, but a) the non-Prestige 8-string necks feel so much worse and b) it is 2mm wider at the neck pocket, so it's not a direct fit.


----------



## ILuvPillows

^I think he was joking....at least I really hope he was.


----------



## Malkav

There were a few comments earlier that my post is about to refer to but I don't feel like paging back to find and quote them 

I think the old stubby headstock looked better, had they gone with that I would have been happy 

I don't get the desire to have everything mounted to the scratchplate, I honestly think it changes the character of the sound and definitely the way it feels to play, way prefer the direct mount and back mounted approach though the way the pickguard is cut could have been a bit better conforming but then you'd probably run into issues with the pickup selector scraping along the pickguard


----------



## jwade

ILuvPillows said:


> ^I think he was joking....at least I really hope he was.



Mostly. I wouldn't turn someone down if they wanted to swap though, just use the Tosin neck on a custom body or something.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Khoi said:


> via Misha Mansoor's facebook
> 
> I personally love it, and will look into getting it if I can raise enough funds



is it just me or is that Low F# like a mile away from the edge of the board?


----------



## TemjinStrife

HumanFuseBen said:


> is it just me or is that Low F# like a mile away from the edge of the board?



Look at the high E. I'm guessing it's higher action on that side of the neck combined with the angle the guitar is resting at.


----------



## kris_jammage

Is that a dent in the body just above where thne strap button is? Damn, I'd be super pissed if that happened to my custom!


----------



## nzSkitzo

kris_jammage said:


> Is that a dent in the body just above where thne strap button is? Damn, I'd be super pissed if that happened to my custom!



Yep looks like he djented it


----------



## splinter8451

Pretty sure Misha said earlier that the airlines caused that dent. I might be mistaken though  

Anyways, it seems a lot of people think this isn't what the guitar is going to look like when it is released. I know it is a prototype but I doubt they are going to change something like the color of the pickguard on the final model unless Tosin asks for it... That is a huge part of the look of the guitar, I mean it puts color over half of the face of the guitar. People will be pissed if they buy the TOSIN signature guitar and it doesn't look like the same sig model he is playing 

I always go "Ummm " When I see an advertisement for a sig model and in the same ad I see the guitarist playing a slightly or drastically different guitar. And yes I understand sometimes they are playing a custom shop guitar in ads, I remember a few Ibanez ads where Munky was featured and he was playing a LACS in the picture even though it was advertising the Munky Sig


----------



## jwade

Rich over at Jemsite says the guitar will be what you're looking at in the video/pictures.


----------



## troyguitar

Looks great to me. First production 8-string that is interesting to look at and not marketed straight to metal kids.


----------



## TemjinStrife

troyguitar said:


> Looks great to me. First production 8-string that is interesting to look at and not marketed straight to metal kids.





A little ostentatious? Maybe. Not offensively so. And come on, we're talking about a company that swirled neon green, pink, black, and yellow together on the body of its guitars, with matching pyramid multicolor inlays.


----------



## Khoi

jwade said:


> Rich over at Jemsite says the guitar will be what you're looking at in the video/pictures.



source?


----------



## jordanky

I think that looks great, hopefully it's around at NAMM!


----------



## xwmucradiox

splinter8451 said:


> Pretty sure Misha said earlier that the airlines caused that dent. I might be mistaken though
> 
> Anyways, it seems a lot of people think this isn't what the guitar is going to look like when it is released. I know it is a prototype but I doubt they are going to change something like the color of the pickguard on the final model unless Tosin asks for it... That is a huge part of the look of the guitar, I mean it puts color over half of the face of the guitar. People will be pissed if they buy the TOSIN signature guitar and it doesn't look like the same sig model he is playing
> 
> I always go "Ummm " When I see an advertisement for a sig model and in the same ad I see the guitarist playing a slightly or drastically different guitar. And yes I understand sometimes they are playing a custom shop guitar in ads, I remember a few Ibanez ads where Munky was featured and he was playing a LACS in the picture even though it was advertising the Munky Sig



For a long time Kirk Hammet would be shown in ads playing his Neck Through custom ESP and the ad would be for his first signature model which was a bolt on. A lot of guys with signature guitars aren't playing the one you can buy. The companies just make a similar version of their custom guitar for the peons.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Khoi said:


> source?



http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f18/i...nside-scoop-124112.html?highlight=tosin+abasi



py36 said:


> ok, Ill play
> 
> So will Tobins Sig:
> 
> Be the same as what we have seen in the Dimarzio video he did
> Will this be a model in the same price range as an Apex or The Meshugga Model.






Rich said:


> Yes
> and
> In between, a little over dead middle.


----------



## Khoi

so that narrows it to around ~$2600 

my guess is $2799, seeing how he says its artist pricing right now, and that's how much the JEM7V is


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The meshuggah model is like $5k, right? So it would be much more than $2800


----------



## Khoi

I took $6000 (M8M) - $800 (Apex 2) = $5200/2 = $2,600. and a little more than that

he does say it's above dead center of the two, and dead center would be $2600


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The Apex 1, or 100, not the Apex 2. Or at least, I'm sure that's what we're talking about. 

So the price would like be between $3250 and $4000. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jwade

The Apex 1 was $2,500 initially, and then $6,000 for the M8M, so that'd be around $4,250.


----------



## Cremated

Khoi said:


> I took $6000 (M8M) - $800 (Apex 2) = $5200/2 = $2,600. and a little more than that
> 
> he does say it's above dead center of the two, and dead center would be $2600


I'm pretty sure 3400 would be perfectly between 800 and 6000, not 2600. Right?
800 + 2600 = 3400, 3400 + 2600 = 6000


----------



## Adam Of Angels

It's irrelevant, because we're talking about Japanese signature models, not the Indonesian line.


----------



## Khoi

I have disgraced my Asian brethren, and cannot maths. Finals week has taken a toll on me


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Either way, it's out of many people's hands for a long ass time.


----------



## Razzy

I love Ibanez, but if I wanted to spend that much money on an 8-string, I'd just max-out a Carvin build.


----------



## leonardo7

Stock RG2228 $1999

Considering UV is roughly $1400 more than RG1527 you can say the signature aspect, pick guard, middle pickup, and inlays add basically $1400. So Add:
Inlays + Sig, middle pickup and pick guard add $1400 (right there that makes it $3399)
Swamp ash body $300
Maple Top $400
Wenge neck $300 (now your at $4399)
Plus gold hardware, added electronics including extra switch, plus price increases

Easily over $4000 (My bet is on $4399)


----------



## silentrage

Also add tosin's impeccable fashion sense which most metal fans couldn't buy with all their money plus family members, and it should be over $9000.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

silentrage said:


> Also add tosin's impeccable fashion sense which most metal fans couldn't buy with all their money plus family members, and it should be over $9000.




Being a man who is confident in his fashion sense, your statement is arguable.


----------



## simonXsludge

Anything up to 3000$ and I'd consider it. If it's much more, I'm gonna leave the building like Elvis.


----------



## silentrage

Adam Of Angels said:


> Being a man who is confident in his fashion sense, your statement is arguable.



All statements are arguable.

Except that last one.

And that last one.

.....

....

...

..

.


----------



## Damo707

What if its a premium sig MII and still cost 2k or more. 
If money were no object I'd still buy it, if it were above 2.5k I'd probably get a carvin dc800


----------



## isispelican

I dont think that the production model will be exaclty like this. I actually like the way it looks but it certainly is not for everyone, I think they may do the white color with black hardware like his other custom, which would also reduce the price a little


----------



## JoeyBTL

isispelican said:


> I dont think that the production model will be exaclty like this. I actually like the way it looks but it certainly is not for everyone, I think they may do the white color with black hardware like his other custom, which would also reduce the price a little



Well it's already been said that the production model will look like the one being shown so far soo...


----------



## nickgray

silentrage said:


> Also add tosin's impeccable fashion sense


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Khaki shorts + vest = 

We won't talk about the pink scarf that's underneath the vest.


----------



## Altar

I actually like his style, except for the scarves, and those shorts are too short.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Altar said:


> I actually like his style, except for the scarves, and those shorts are too short.




So you like his shirt.


----------



## GiantBaba

He's a young, fit black man. He can literally wear whatever he wants.


----------



## splinter8451

xwmucradiox said:


> For a long time Kirk Hammet would be shown in ads playing his Neck Through custom ESP and the ad would be for his first signature model which was a bolt on. A lot of guys with signature guitars aren't playing the one you can buy. The companies just make a similar version of their custom guitar for the peons.



Guess it is a good thing we are talking about Ibanez then  

Ibanez are very good about giving the peons the same guitar that the artist is using. 

The only difference between the guitars Vai plays and the production models used to be the tremolo but now even the tremolo is the same. 

Paul Gilbert used to use the host guitar shop's PGM301 models right off the wall when he would travel and do clinics. Not sure what he does nowadays since he uses the Fireman guitars.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

GiantBaba said:


> He's a young, fit black man. He can literally wear whatever he wants.




What.


----------



## Andromalia

GiantBaba said:


> He's a young, fit black man. He can literally wear whatever he wants.



If I was a woman, Id' find that offensive.
























if y u no get pun, ask for manual.


----------



## timbucktu123

splinter8451 said:


> Guess it is a good thing we are talking about Ibanez then
> 
> Ibanez are very good about giving the peons the same guitar that the artist is using.
> 
> The only difference between the guitars Vai plays and the production models used to be the tremolo but now even the tremolo is the same.
> 
> Paul Gilbert used to use the host guitar shop's PGM301 models right off the wall when he would travel and do clinics. Not sure what he does nowadays since he uses the Fireman guitars.



The red fireman he has is a production prototype from china im pretty sure


----------



## Khoi

timbucktu123 said:


> The red fireman he has is a production prototype from china im pretty sure



he uses the FRM100 now, straight up stock, and exactly what you would buy in store

it's been on sale for a while now, over a year I believe

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | FRM - Paul Gilbert


----------



## GiantBaba

Adam Of Angels said:


> What.



Haha, but for real this isn't the fashion opinion thread. Can we stop with the derails and maybe wait for some more info on the actual topic?


----------



## timbucktu123

Khoi said:


> he uses the FRM100 now, straight up stock, and exactly what you would buy in store
> 
> it's been on sale for a while now, over a year I believe
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | FRM - Paul Gilbert



the amount of times ive almost bought one of them is uncountable i should just pull the trigger already. 

but in terms of the tosin sig its really the price thats gunna determine whether alot of people buy it or not im not hopeful i suspect 3 grand for the fujien version. that being said i wouldnt be surprised if eventually they try to dominate the sub 2000 dollar range with a premium version i mean they already make basses with the same woods at the premium facility


----------



## JP Universe

My guess is 3.6k. Not a bad price at all if you like it


----------



## kruneh

I don´t care about the price, I´m sure whatever it costs it will be to much for someone ( you know, that someone who has a computer and access to the internet...)

I think it looks cool, very different, fresh!
I even think the pickgurad looks good in there, only thing would be the inlays might be a tad big.

Congrats to Tosin.


----------



## timbucktu123

i wonder with tosin getting a sig model if theres any hope for jake from periphery?


----------



## Jakke

That would be a sevenstring, right? Ibanez are notoriously tricky when it comes to sevenstring signatures, so I would not deem that a very high probability.


----------



## timbucktu123

Jakke said:


> That would be a sevenstring, right? Ibanez are notoriously tricky when it comes to sevenstring signatures, so I would not deem that a very high probability.



why whats ibanez issue with releasing seven strng sigs can someone explain to me because i wasnt aware of this


----------



## leonardo7

timbucktu123 said:


> why whats ibanez issue with releasing seven strng sigs can someone explain to me because i wasnt aware of this



Not trying to be rude so forgive me if Im coming across as an ass, but its very annoying when you as well as others write like that. Your probably on your phone or multitasking so your writing really quick but there's lots of people on here reading what you write. Might want to use punctuation otherwise its just one long annoying sentence that really makes no sense. Just trying to help. People will be more inclined to listen to you better.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

timbucktu123 said:


> why whats ibanez issue with releasing seven strng sigs can someone explain to me because i wasnt aware of this



because sevenstrings are still not mainstream despite what you see on this forum many people consider them to still be weird and abnormal so ibanez doesnt want to risk not getting a return on a product _why are we not using punctuation it makes stuff so hard to read it's really annoying and sounds like some sort of robot when i read it in my mind oh god please stop me_


----------



## Andromalia

I'm still not getting why they give one to Tosin Abasi while they said no to the lead guitar player in Megadeth, though. However talented Tosin is ( not a djent fan, but his work is the one I like the most in the genre) his media exposure can't possibly rival broderick's.

and you all writing like this is not funny please stahp it hurts my eyes thank you for your attention punctuatin is good for your mental health arghlhlahahaboink


----------



## nostealbucket

Andromalia said:


> I'm still not getting why they give one to Tosin Abasi while they said no to the lead guitar player in Megadeth, though. However talented Tosin is ( not a djent fan, but his work is the one I like the most in the genre) his media exposure can't possibly rival broderick's.
> 
> and you all writing like this is not funny please stahp it hurts my eyes thank you for your attention punctuatin is good for your mental health arghlhlahahaboink



buuuuuuttt broderick is with jackson now. and he has a sig.


----------



## Khoi

Andromalia said:


> I'm still not getting why they give one to Tosin Abasi while they said no to the lead guitar player in Megadeth, though. However talented Tosin is ( not a djent fan, but his work is the one I like the most in the genre) his media exposure can't possibly rival broderick's.



it's more of him being a "leader" in the 8-string demographic. He's undoubtedly one of the most popular *8-string* players. Signature guitar aren't just about who's the best


----------



## drmosh

JP Universe said:


> My guess is 3.6k. Not a bad price at all if you like it



haha, also a guess 
I guess that JP7 is 20quid? cool?


----------



## Jakke

timbucktu123 said:


> why whats ibanez issue with releasing seven strng sigs can someone explain to me because i wasnt aware of this



There is talk that Steve Vai has an agreement with Ibanez about having the only sevenstring signatures. Korn apparently had to ask him for permission.


----------



## AxeHappy

Andromalia said:


> I'm still not getting why they give one to Tosin Abasi while they said no to the lead guitar player in Megadeth, though. However talented Tosin is ( not a djent fan, but his work is the one I like the most in the genre) his media exposure can't possibly rival broderick's.



Ibanez was willing but they required signatures to be based off a model and Broderick wanted to many changes or some such crazy thing. 

So Broderick went off to Jackson.


----------



## timbucktu123

leonardo7 said:


> Not trying to be rude so forgive me if Im coming across as an ass, but its very annoying when you as well as others write like that. Your probably on your phone or multitasking so your writing really quick but there's lots of people on here reading what you write. Might want to use punctuation otherwise its just one long annoying sentence that really makes no sense. Just trying to help. People will be more inclined to listen to you better.


i really do apologize for that. Most of the time when i post im in a rush for whatever reason . honestly reading back on that post i sound like an idiot who cant type for shit. i would be annoyed to


----------



## Gram negative

Jakke said:


> There is talk that Steve Vai has an agreement with Ibanez about having the only sevenstring signatures. Korn apparently had to ask him for permission.




That would make sense. I mean, it was HIS custom sig guitar first. He did the legwork to make it happen. Then, imagine how he felt, when it was almost a total failure after he helped to design it?

If I were Vai, I would be cool though. I would realize that other people took it to a level that I didnt. I would let others have their custom Ibanez 7 string guitar. Especially the guys from periphery. Like or hate them, because of their "djent" label, they make cool music. Korn deserved it too. They all do different things with the 7 that Vai didnt do.

I mean, Fender didnt tell Clapton that he cant have his strat because Jimi did it first. Slash plays a LES PAUL signature. Named after the dude that made it happen!


----------



## JoeyBTL

It's dumb moves by Ibanez like letting Vai have the only 7 string sig (if that is true) that have kept them from being an even bigger company. They see how big Tosin is in the 8 string world and clearly are pushing that even more with him. They also probably don't want to make huge mistakes like they did with people like Broderick and Petrucci. I can't imagine they aren't kicking themselves in the ass for not doing whatever they could to keep Petrucci, especially now that his EBMM guitars have to be one of the highest selling sigs of the last 10 years. I see more people with that guitar than anyone else. Hell, I've owned two of them and I love Ibanez.


----------



## Altar

timbucktu123 said:


> I really do apologize for that. Most of the time when I post I'm in a rush for whatever reason. Honestly reading back on that post I sound like an idiot who cant type for shit. I would be annoyed too.



Fixed.


----------



## Rook

If this is looking closer to 4k, my custom Vik of very similar specs (only with rosewood neck not wenge) is gunna cost me less.....

I'll pass.

I may have said I'll pass already but now I'll definitely pass. I understand why it costs that etc but I'm 8 months away from my ViK now, why would I want anything else 

Cept another .strandberg*...


----------



## AxeHappy

JoeyBTL said:


> It's dumb moves by Ibanez like letting Vai have the only 7 string sig (if that is true) that have *kept them from being an even bigger company*.




Uh you mean the second biggest selling guitar company in the world? And I think in North America they were actually first last year...


Seems these dumb moves are working out for them.*






*
Is well aware part of that is the GIO line being branded as Ibanez vs. Squier and Epiphone not being branded as Fender/Gibson.


----------



## JoeyBTL

AxeHappy said:


> Uh you mean the second biggest selling guitar company in the world? And I think in North America they were actually first last year...
> 
> 
> Seems these dumb moves are working out for them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Is well aware part of that is the GIO line being branded as Ibanez vs. Squier and Epiphone not being branded as Fender/Gibson.



I still mean what I said. Just because they are first in something doesn't mean that can't become bigger. I don't really think of them as a high end guitar as much anymore because they're prestige line hasn't been nearly as prestigious as it used to be, at least not in the US. I'm hoping for a lot from them in this coming year. I mean just look at EBMM. You can buy a Jp which has stainless steel frets, a figured maple neck and dimarzio pickups for $1575. Ibanez doesn't have anything close to that.


----------



## mac n cheese

Khoi said:


> I think it would be a good move by Ibanez, I don't think there's any other signature 8-string on the market besides the Meshuggah one, and I don't think they saw that as being a huge seller.
> 
> Ibanez might want to do what they did with Steve Vai and the JEM/Universe and Tosin and the 8-string.
> 
> You have to admit, Tosin Abasi is really pushing the 8-string sales, and I'm sure Ibanez has realized that with the release of their RG8 and providing 8-strings at a low price point (with the Ibanez name backing its credentials)
> 
> but if they make it with the same specs as the blue "LACS" we've been seeing, I don't see how they could make it affordable



Mayones guitars recently released a Misha Mansoor 8 string model. It would seem 8 strings are gaining more popularity


----------



## 7stringDemon

I love how if a guitar comes with a rosewood fretboard you all want to set it on fire but if it comes with a whole rosewood neck, you cum your fucking pants!


----------



## 7stringDemon

Also, the more I look at this thing, the less I like it. Too much going on. Ah, well, It's not like I could afford it anyway.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

7stringDemon said:


> I love how if a guitar comes with a rosewood fretboard you all want to set it on fire but if it comes with a whole rosewood neck, you cum your fucking pants!



Pretty sure it's wenge.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

mac n cheese said:


> Mayones guitars recently released a Misha Mansoor 8 string model. It would seem 8 strings are gaining more popularity



That's not /technically/ a signature model, just a line of guitars based off their customs. One could argue either way, though.


----------



## leonardo7

Zeno said:


> That's not /technically/ a signature model, just a line of guitars based off their customs. One could argue either way, though.



Here's the Tosin Abasi one:

Regius 8 TA Piezo - Master Builder Collection 2012 - Buckeye Burl Oil Finish


----------



## 7stringDemon

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Pretty sure it's wenge.


 
I kept hearing rosewood.


----------



## NoMod

You are both right - he says it's rosewood AND wenge - it is a 5 peice neck remember...


----------



## kamello

a guy in my local forum told us that the sig is confirmed as a limited run
TAM 100 and would cost aproximely 3.000.000 pesos, that something along the lines of US $3.5K 

but I don't know from where he got the info though....


----------



## timbucktu123

NoMod said:


> You are both right - he says it's rosewood AND wenge - it is a 5 peice neck remember...



The neck is wenge and bubinga. watch the video he did for dimarzio


----------



## NoMod

timbucktu123 said:


> The neck is wenge and bubinga. watch the video he did for dimarzio


 
dammit...you are right  I was posting from memory of having watched the video...


----------



## Altar

Old news perhaps, but check out this guitar...

Dimarzios, non maple neck, no dots or blocks.... I like it.


----------



## mac n cheese

leonardo7 said:


> Here's the Tosin Abasi one:
> 
> Regius 8 TA Piezo - Master Builder Collection 2012 - Buckeye Burl Oil Finish



Oh my god. That has to be one of the best looking guitars i've ever seen


----------



## Tranquilliser

Why does everyone think Vai has the only 7 string Sig?

The dudes from Korn have had the K-7 (discontinued) and the Apex line for years.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ they had to get special permission from Vai iirc


----------



## Jakke

Tranquilliser said:


> Why does everyone think Vai has the only 7 string Sig?
> 
> The dudes from Korn have had the K-7 (discontinued) and the Apex line for years.



Why do you think everyone thinks that?


----------



## MikeH

So, I haven't been keeping up. Is this sig 100% confirmed, or has SSO just speculated enough to make it a reality for ourselves?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given he has a signature set of pickups with a single coil that can fit ONE production guitar (if it happens), and how in that video, he says he was playing his "prototype signature guitar", I'd be surprised if this isn't happening.


----------



## narad

MikeH said:


> So, I haven't been keeping up. Is this sig 100% confirmed, or has SSO just speculated enough to make it a reality for ourselves?



If we speculate enough it is reality -- didn't you read _The Secret?_


----------



## Khoi

MikeH said:


> So, I haven't been keeping up. Is this sig 100% confirmed, or has SSO just speculated enough to make it a reality for ourselves?



It's 100% confirmed and happening.


----------



## emptytheearth

dont know if someone already mentioned, but......

3:12


----------



## jephjacques

Khoi said:


> It's 100% confirmed and happening.



Yeah Zimbloth (Ibanez dealer) has confirmed it in other threads.

I've already got one massively overpriced Ibanez signature, I don't need another


----------



## Daxten

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given he has a signature set of pickups with a single coil that can fit ONE production guitar (if it happens), and how in that video, he says he was playing his "prototype signature guitar", I'd be surprised if this isn't happening.



In which production model should it fit? I dont know any


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

jephjacques said:


> Zimbloth (Ibanez dealer)


He's actually not an Ibanez dealer, he just got the 2013 catalog. He does own a guitar store though.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Jakke said:


> Why do you think everyone thinks that?



It seems to me that most folks neglect the Apex line when talking about 6+ string signatures.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3352301-post1017.html

If this isn't enough of a confirmation, I don't know what is.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Cant see a damn thing, what is it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A broken link, now.


----------



## LordHar




----------



## Malkav

Is that a seven-string Jem I spy? Very interesting that they'd do that given that we have the Universe already...


----------



## epsylon

For those who are slow (like me), check the rightmost headstock on LordHar's picture !!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Yes, but thats a goddamned 7 string jem...


----------



## simonXsludge

glassmoon0fo said:


> Yes, but thats a goddamned 7 string jem...


Right and left, dude. You mix it up.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I got the difference mate, im saying that one is more of a surprise than the other to me  i always wondered if vai would do a 7str version of evo, so this could be killer.


----------



## simonXsludge

Oh, I see! I am as excited as you about that.


----------



## kickupthewasted

so is it really comming out or not?


----------



## larry

yes.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## thesnowdog

Mmmm, that TA sig is really growing on me.


----------



## crg123

Hahah I like how he mentions the TA9 "we're already doing old stuff" haha


----------



## Daxten

Oh man... give me the price and get over it :/


----------



## Mr GriND

IN http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...2&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=176 IBANEZ USA SITE ARE UPDATED !


----------



## themike

So yeah, thanks Tosin for pointing out that I've been pronouncing wenge incorrectly for way to long


----------



## Daxten

now go ahead and burst my bubble.. what's the price


----------



## underthecurve

$5,333.32 usd


----------



## xwmucradiox

underthecurve said:


> $5,333.32 usd



Roughly $3699 street price.


----------



## MetalBuddah

xwmucradiox said:


> Roughly $3699 street price.



All things considered....that isn't all that bad. Much better than I thought it would be


----------



## themike

xwmucradiox said:


> Roughly $3699 street price.


 









MetalBuddah said:


> All things considered....that isn't all that bad. Much better than I thought it would be


 
Its not terrible - but the thing is there are some things on it thtat some people don't like (gold hardware), and for that price, they can have an 8 string made custom to their spec by one of the many luthiers. Its not bad, but I think its just high enough to sway some "maybe" buyers into persuing other ventures.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Indeed, especially with all the non-standard features like that neck.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ love #98's response to this


----------



## orange1

That price is a little steep imho. I was hoping for the 3k mark, I'd rather go custom than get the exotic colors on that guitar.


----------



## xwmucradiox

th3m1ke said:


> Its not terrible - but the thing is there are some things on it thtat some people don't like (gold hardware), and for that price, they can have an 8 string made custom to their spec by one of the many luthiers. Its not bad, but I think its just high enough to sway some "maybe" buyers into persuing other ventures.



Well the primary market for this instrument is a huge Tosin Abasi fan with disposable income. Someone who just wants features will have something else made or just buy a stock 2228.


----------



## Given To Fly

xwmucradiox said:


> Well the primary market for this instrument is a huge Tosin Abasi fan with disposable income. Someone who just wants features will have something else made or just buy a stock 2228.



 Only a few days ago the general consensus was the RG2228 was the most overpriced 8 string. Today, its considered the cheaper alternative. Sadly its completely true.


----------



## mike90t09

Not liking the gold hardware or the pickgaurd lol


----------



## FTR2216

AAL's writing jazz fusion/trio jazz now so it totally makes sense (to me at least) the asthetic direction Tosin took with the TAM100 and I for one think it looks damn sexy


----------



## Ruins

really interesting specs and i love the wood choice especially for the neck but the color choice is just not my cup of tea. 

that gold is just......  
i don't want to ruin your appetite with what i think of Gold and what my association with Gold is, so i will just move on with 
quick suggestion of how this beast could have looked without Gold.


















there are so many other fast color manipulations that i liked i just didn't bother to save them all.


----------



## yellow

Idk how he gets one and macalpine doesn't, makes no sense to me, hes good, but macalpines an OG shredder, if anyone deserves an Ibanez 8 string sig its tony


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tosin Abasi is really popular right now.
No offense to Tony, but I don't think he's been that popular in awhile.

Besides, he may be getting a signature 9 string in a year or two.


----------



## JohnIce

yellow said:


> Idk how he gets one and macalpine doesn't, makes no sense to me, hes good, but macalpines an OG shredder, if anyone deserves an Ibanez 8 string sig its tony



It's really not about how long you've done something or even how good you are, it's all about popularity.

Tosin is not only popular but I'd venture to say he's more innovative than Tony ever was. That's a golden combo if there ever was one.


----------



## Buddha92

So tosin officially has a sig model. Woot woot. Check Ibanez and tosin s fb page for more info

(Sorry if this has been already known)


----------



## jwade

Ruins said:


> really interesting specs and i love the wood choice especially for the neck but the color choice is just not my cup of tea.
> 
> that gold is just......
> i don't want to ruin your appetite with what i think of Gold and what my association with Gold is, so i will just move on with
> quick suggestion of how this beast could have looked without Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are so many other fast color manipulations that i liked i just didn't bother to save them all.



Not liking the chrome at all. I'd be curious to see it with black chrome hardware and a black pick guard if you had a chance.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Fugly guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I taught the body was meant to be swamp ash? Its says basswood on the Ibanez site.


----------



## splinter8451

I clicked on the last page of this thread and saw the chrome mockups and thought they had actually changed it from gold hardware until I read what you said  

I was worried for a moment, that chrome does not look good to me. The gold completes the classiness.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

drawnacrol said:


> I taught the body was meant to be swamp ash? Its says basswood on the Ibanez site.



He changed it to basswood. He says in a few videos in NAMM.


----------



## 77zark77

didn't want to quote the pics, but I have to admit : A little more icy look tends to give it a warmer sound ! Needs hot fingers 

Thanks Ruins


----------



## mike90t09

I think I would love it with black hardware. The chrome doesn't look that bad to me, but I would seriously lose the pickgaurd. Never been a fan of them.


----------



## technomancer

And the typical I would love this if it wasn't like it is crap sets in, mainly from people that wouldn't buy it regardless of the specs


----------



## Insinfier

Hm... Well, I would buy it if it didn't...or it had... 

Is this common here?


----------



## Xiphos68

yellow said:


> Idk how he gets one and macalpine doesn't, makes no sense to me, hes good, but macalpines an OG shredder, if anyone deserves an Ibanez 8 string sig its tony



We don't know he hasn't been offered one. I figured Tony would be considering where he has been and what he has done. I mean he had one or two signature guitars with Carvin. So I am sure Ibanez has discussed those certain things with him.

But he does play Custom Shop Ibanez's. Isn't there some rule with Ibanez that you can either have access to the Custom Shop but not have a sig guitar? Unless your Vai, Satch, or Gilbert (because they have LACS and sigs). But they pretty much pionerred the company. Especially Vai.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> And the typical I would love this if it wasn't like it is crap sets in, mainly from people that wouldn't buy it regardless of the specs



I would love this comment if if had  instead of .


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I would love this comment if if had  instead of .


----------



## Heroin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He changed it to basswood. He says in a few videos in NAMM.



oh boy, another basswood ibanez  the swamp ash body was what appealed to me in the first place. I guess swamp ash was too expensive? That better not be the reason why for a guitar that costs $3700.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Heroin said:


> oh boy, another basswood ibanez  the swamp ash body was what appealed to me in the first place. I guess swamp ash was too expensive? That better not be the reason why for a guitar that costs $3700.



Tosin praises the neutral and balanced tone of basswood in the video higher up on this page. It wouldn't have been a money issue.


----------



## Khoi

the price is $3700 because the price of *production*

Ibanez is making an investment making a run of this signature guitar, which means they have to allocate all the appropriate woods, hardware, re-program all their CNC machines, hardware machining (well, more of painting), and nearly everything to make it. I know it doesn't sound that hard, but from a large production point of view, that's a significant amount of resources for a limited run, so they have to price it to make up for that, not to mention the royalties Tosin probably gets from each guitar sold (don't know if this is true, but that's what I suspect).

Sure, you could get a custom shop guitar for that price as an alternative, which I would rather do, but you always have customers who are willing to pay the price to have *Tosin Abasi's Signature Guitar*, which unique specs as an *Ibanez *guitar


----------



## troyguitar

I still quite like it. 

If I were to buy a production 8-string guitar, this is what I would buy.


----------



## Daxten

Thomann EU will take 3850&#8364;...
okay.... thats harsh


----------



## philentology

For what it's worth, I got to fondle it at NAMM and it was pretty damn magnificent. Excellent craftsmanship (obviously for that price). 

Yes, not everyone will like the wood choices, pickups, color, hardware, etc., or even be able to afford it, but who cares? Variety is nice.


----------



## Ruins

an Attempt for the black chrome request and if i am already doing it why not to try a new color scheme too.


----------



## JakePeriphery

timbucktu123 said:


> i wonder with tosin getting a sig model if theres any hope for jake from periphery?



Maybe, people have shown interest in it and I've been an Ibanez guy since 1996, if I do develop a sig I'd do a 6 string.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

JakePeriphery said:


> I'd do a 6 string.


----------



## loktide

Ruins said:


>



really digging these two! 

the original sig model is definitely way to gaudi for my taste


----------



## jwade

Ruins said:


> an Attempt for the black chrome request and if i am already doing it why not to try a new color scheme too.



That's pretty awesome. Definitely a fan of the body being a different color than the grey/blue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JakePeriphery said:


> if I do develop a sig Ibanez would force me to do a 6 string.





I joke, I joke.


----------



## JoeyBTL

JakePeriphery said:


> Maybe, people have shown interest in it and I've been an Ibanez guy since 1996, if I do develop a sig I'd do a 6 string.



If you get Ibanez to make a quality basswood body/maple top/maple neck guitar, that would be amazing. Stainless steel frets too?


----------



## JakePeriphery

JoeyBTL said:


> If you get Ibanez to make a quality basswood body/maple top/maple neck guitar, that would be amazing. Stainless steel frets too?



Yeah that's the wood combo I'd use. It would more than likely be exactly like my Titan model, no stainless steel frets.


----------



## JoeyBTL

JakePeriphery said:


> Yeah that's the wood combo I'd use. It would more than likely be exactly like my Titan model, no stainless steel frets.



Oh for some reason I thought your Titan had them. My bad. But I was happy when I saw you went with that wood combo and gave me hope that Ibanez might actually produce at least a prestige level guitar with those woods.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Heroin said:


> oh boy, another basswood ibanez  the swamp ash body was what appealed to me in the first place. I guess swamp ash was too expensive? That better not be the reason why for a guitar that costs $3700.



I bet you couldn't tell the difference between the two if they did make a swamp ash version


----------

